# Expobar brewtus group buy



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The clue is in the title, I have secured a great group buy for the expobar dual boiler, but it will require at least 5 forum members to fully commit to the purchase. The deal includes a complete warranty and is backed by a reliable machine supplier, as an example the cost for a tank fed brewtus will work out at £1000 plus delivery, once I have confirmed people I will divulge more about the deal, the reason for the great price is that the supplier can bilk buy direct from expobar and thus pass us on the saving.

This will be available for the next couple of weeks, if we get the required numbers it is a definite goer, if not including only 4 people then unfortunately it cannot be done.

Add your name here if you are a definite..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Need to have a serious think about this. The Brewtus was my next planned upgrade and while hadn't planned to upgrade for a while yet this might be too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm now two years into ownership and I still love it. I think it is a very unquirky machine, you don't have to adopt any special techniques to circumvent little foibles because there aren't any. Doesn't need a cooling flush. Doesn't need poncing about at all.

It has a few issues inside, such as the brew temp probe (I think this may have been addressed now) that sometimes objects to descaling, at least temporarily.

My only regret is not getting a rotary driven plumbed in model. Having subsequently plumbed in a water filter to a seperate tap on my sink, I now realise how easy it is. A 10 minute job really.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Still doing my research into best options for me, living in Barcelona and all - more than anything beacause of the hassle if something were to go wrong. I finally found a suppler here who will let me have it for 1400 euros, about 150€ more than this offer. Still have a few more enquiries to make but basically have to decide whether it's worth paying a little extra for ease and peace of mind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I certainly second the rotary route folks, I have tried them both and the rotary has more options, like proper line preinfusion, the possibility to add a line in pressure reducer with adjustable valve to do real time pressure profiling, plus it is so much quieter and smoother. It is also available in this offer for £1150


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

CC would have been very interested in a group buy of the Brewtus.

However, recently pulled the trigger on a tank fed Brewtus model which is due to arrive on Monday.

Did a bit of research on E61 machines since the forum day and the Brewtus has been well developed/ gets great reviews and really represents a lot of features for the money. Dual Boiler /PID etc

I may regret not going rotary but plumbing in would have presented some issues in my kitchen. I also like the portability of the tank fed unit for family occasions i.e xmas round the parents etc.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, another stupid question but bare with me please. What does plumbing in the Brewtus actually entail? How would I connect to the water line? Would I have to get a water outlet doubler and then feed a line to the machine? Would I have to buy anything special? To do it I'd have to actually drill through some very thick marble and pass a water line quite a long way but that would be the easy bit I think!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Get a self cutting tap and screw it on to the cold water copper pipe under you kitchen sink

http://www.ebaths.co.uk/self-cutting-tap-935-p.as

Then run plastic tubing to your machine, using john guest speedfit push fittings.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't forget the pressure reducer, if you get one with a huge and is adjustable you can play with pressure


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Get a self cutting tap and screw it on to the cold water copper pipe under you kitchen sink
> 
> http://www.ebaths.co.uk/self-cutting-tap-935-p.as
> 
> Then run plastic tubing to your machine, using john guest speedfit push fittings.


Unfortunately, here, we have screw connections into the walls and the pipes are hidden inside the wall. But I think it'd just be a question of getting some sort of coupling to double the outlet.



coffeechap said:


> Don't forget the pressure reducer, if you get one with a huge and is adjustable you can play with pressure


Where would I get one of these? What do they look like? is it a tap or does it actually have a gauge?

Decicions decisons!!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Okay, another stupid question but bare with me please. What does plumbing in the Brewtus actually entail? How would I connect to the water line? Would I have to get a water outlet doubler and then feed a line to the machine? Would I have to buy anything special? To do it I'd have to actually drill through some very thick marble and pass a water line quite a long way but that would be the easy bit I think!


Good luck drilling through marble.... I've been put off plumbing my machine in as I'd have to do the same. I'll be interested to see the results if you go ahead. Can you post some pictures afterwards please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Something like this

http://www.screwfix.com/p/honeywell-pressure-reducing-valve-with-gauge-15mm/69396


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Daren said:


> Good luck drilling through marble.... I've been put off plumbing my machine in as I'd have to do the same. I'll be interested to see the results if you go ahead. Can you post some pictures afterwards please?


Not sure I'm gonna do it yet. Depends on how difficult it is to get the parts and install. If it's easy, I'll get the rotary but if not, i'll go for the cheapest tank version. I have a mate who's a plumber so I'll ask him what he thinks. If it's easy, he'll even do it for me I'm sure. He won't want to drill through the marble though, especially as ours is thick Silestone which is a special compacted type of marble.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Down to business. Does anyone else want to take advantage of this offer or not? I am going to buy a Brewtus. If there is a chance of 4 more then I will wait. If not, then I will look into doing it another way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Leave it to the end of the week dude then make your decision, interesting we looked at the chance to do a group buy to bring cost down but we aren't getting the takers.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Leave it to the end of the week dude then make your decision, interesting we looked at the chance to do a group buy to bring cost down but we aren't getting the takers.


There were a lot of people talking about it before but it seems to have evaporated. I'm just one of those who likes as much info as possible and then dives in. Maybe others are the same.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If we get four others i'd probably do it.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only need three others


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> There were a lot of people talking about it before but it seems to have evaporated. I'm just one of those who likes as much info as possible and then dives in. Maybe others are the same.


Shame this offer is a couple of weeks late for GS11 as he's only just pulled the trigger.... He would have saved a few quid.

I'm sure he's feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve right now as it arrives in the next couple of days.

I'm going to have to invite myself around his for a play


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Shame this offer is a couple of weeks late for GS11 as he's only just pulled the trigger.... He would have saved a few quid.
> 
> I'm sure he's feeling like a kid on Christmas Eve right now as it arrives in the next couple of days.
> 
> I'm going to have to invite myself around his for a play


Shame i have missed out on this as definitely would have saved a good bit of cash which I could have put towards extras.

You are welcome to pop over again Daren once brewtus is up and running, but may need to ask a small favour.........will drop you a pm.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This seems like a great deal , awesome machine for the money


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually at this price there is no better machine, if there is someone please say??


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Just wish I had a spare grand stuffed in the sofa somewhere!!!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Brilliant opportunity and I am seriously tempted - I understood this is open for two weeks per yesterdays post? I am "working on it" if you get my drift, but can't be definite for a week or two which is why I have not responded - I would like to register my interest but not sure that helps.

On a different note, is there any issues in the rotary option if the unit is not plumbed in?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No, tank is vibe only, as is tank&plumb.

Plumb only is the rotary.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it possible to buy these using a credit card or is it cash only?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe payment can be made on a card


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> On a different note, is there any issues in the rotary option if the unit is not plumbed in?


Some people use rotary pumps from a 15 litre caraffe of water. You still get the benefit of reduced noise and some people say a smoother pull but you won't get the line pressure. Unfortunately for me, it looks as if it's a vibe and tank - logistics are a real pig.If I plumb in, I want to do it properly and it's looking hard to say the least!

As it seems that things have started to heat up, I'll wait. Has anyone with a normal model ever 're-animated' the limescale filter? Supposedly easy to do with saline solution.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm looking to buy my first flat soon and plumbing a machine in would be great but think tanked is the safest option.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great machine good deal!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Bump...........


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Could we raffle one?!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I already have an expo organised for the raffle at beginning of November? Also payment will have to be via bank transfer unfortunately the credit card option is a no go


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I already have an expo organised for the raffle at beginning of November? Also payment will have to be via bank transfer unfortunately the credit card option is a no go


Expobar raffle is sounding good (!)


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

would have to convince the missus, that this is a good idea now with the baby on the way I will need a lot of caffeine! just as a bargaining chip what is the saving with this deal?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£100-200depending where you go


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Also payment will have to be via bank transfer unfortunately the credit card option is a no go


That's a shame. Any saving made would be more than lost by commissions and exchange rates.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it goes ahead you could paypal it to me as a gift and I could pay it for you (although not sure if fees would kick in for such a high amount - the most i've gifted to a foreign currency is £200).


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the offer but the exchange rate is prohibitive. For PayPal, I'd be paying more than 1400€ which is not at all competitive with 40 GBP for the transaction. At this moment there are places in UK/Germany that will send me the machine for 1250-1300€ all in. It's not so much about saving money but I don't want to pay more. I was happy to be part of the group buy as others may have saved money because when factoring in postage and savings I can make elsewhere, the prices are much of a muchness for me. Maybe I'll just go ahead and order my machine now. I still have to decide whether to buy in Spain and pay 100€ more but have the peace of mind of having a 'local' warranty.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi folks, just thought we'd step in and confirm that we are the mysterious supplier gauging interest in an Expobar Group Buy!

I thought it'd be useful to clarify the prices we're offering to group buy participants:


*Boiler*

*Pump**Reservoir / Plumb**Price*HXVibeReservoir Only£700HXVibeReservoir & Mains Connection£800Dual BoilerVibeReservoir Only£1000Dual BoilerVibeReservoir & Mains Connection£1050Dual BoilerRotaryMains Connection Only£1150

Shipping is extra and charged at £19.50 for delivery within Mainland UK. Collection from Edinburgh is welcome.

If we get enough interested parties (5+) then we will contact each member with payment details. Payments should be made by Bank Transfer and you will be sent an invoice for payment confirming the spec of your machine. Once payments have been received the machines will be ordered. There is roughly a 3 week lead time from Expobar and once the machines are with us, we will bench test each one to ensure it is functioning correctly. This will take us a couple of days, so we'd endeavor to have the machines with you within 4 weeks from ordering. We appreciate this is not the fastest process, but that's essentially what is allowing us to offer these great prices!

Here are the list of people who have expressed interest so far. Please confirm whether you are still interested or not and I can add/remove names as necessary. The more the merrier!

1. Jeebsy

2. Wobin19

3. rmcgandara

4. xiuxiuejar

5.

I know a few of these names are maybes. Just keep us updated. The sooner we get 5 people the sooner we can place the order!

Any questions, just ask!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm still interested

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I Guess we are still short on one to this be materialized...


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry, but I'm out. The lack of credit card forced my hand and I have bought a new machine.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem xiuxiuejar, thanks for your interest anyway.

We're going to run this until the end of this coming week. Hopefully we'll be able to get another few folk involved for this to go ahead!

If anyone has any mates who have been thinking about upgrading then point them in this direction and get them involved!


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Quick update:

We can still run the group buy if only 4 people are interested in purchasing. We can't offer it if there are fewer than 4 folk unfortunately!

Wobin19 and rmcgandara - are you guys interested if we get the numbers?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am going to have to park this dream for now, but thanks a lot for the opportunity. Sorry if I have let anyone down.


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Do we have any more interest? The group buy is due to finish this weekend so we're trying to finalise numbers today if possible. Best Expobar deal going at the minute!


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Doesn't look like this is going to run unfortunately. We only have two people on the list at the minute. If we can get another two by tomorrow then it can run! We'll check back tomorrow and post an update. Share if you can, we need those numbers!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

So I imagine that this deal is not going through?

R


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

If it was a rocket i think i could get involved but not really after an Expobar!

Good luck finding your 4 buyers btw!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> If it was a rocket i think i could get involved but not really after an Expobar!
> 
> Good luck finding your 4 buyers btw!


yeah, but a rocket is 500£ more that *if I had it* would go far for a better grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> yeah, but a rocket is 500£ more that *if I had it* would go far for a better grinder


A lot of sense In that . Coffee is a package and partnership between bean,grinder, machine and barista. It's often the grinder that is the miss matched one in that equalation .


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

It just shows how good the Brewtus is that the equivalent costs an extra 50% on top of its price! I wanted an R58 before but in all honesty, if I was to invest that amount of cash, I'd have gone for the L1. However, I'm a tight bastard so I went for the biggest bang for my buck! And what a bang!!!!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Shame I picked up the Musica otherwise I would have been in for this.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

So we can now assume this is deal is dead right?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like it


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel bad for having pulled out but it would have cost me too much in exchange rates etc. Have read that some places in UK have prices very close to what was being offered. You should look into it.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I know that this is over a year old, but is it worth asking whether a similar deal can be re offered? I for one would be interested for £1k

anyone else out there interested in this? I suppose getting interest would be the first stage, followed by an approach to the company.

cheers


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Tony

Think if you do a search, Andy "Coffeebean" was offering a Brewtus as a black Friday extended deal for, if not bang on £1000, very near to it, until Midnight tonight ? ( search in For sales and wanted>deals>black Friday)

Hope of help

John


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Deal on til Midnight on Monday 1st Dec - £1000 delivered 

Andy


----------

